# Gear Priorities



## GregL (Jun 17, 2013)

I have been hearing I am a late adult onset hunter. Just started trying to teach myself a couple years ago. The last couple seasons I have borrowed gear from friends but now I am tryin to squire my own stuff. I am a father of 3 young kids in a single income family, budget is super tight so I'll only be able to get 1-2 things each season and try and build over time. 

Looking for opinions on what gear is critical and what stuff is a nice to have but can wait. Also what gear is worth going without until I can afford more expensive higher quality stuff vs what would be ok to skimp a little on with bargain brand. 

What I have...
.30-06 Ruger American Rifle with Nikon Prostaff 4-12x40
Basic Walmart camo tshirts and hunter orange vest and hat
Camo beanie and gloves
Decent Bushnell 10x42 binos and chest harness
Cheap game bags


Gear I still would like...
Hunting boots
Hunting Backpack
Camo coat
Spotting Scope
Range Finder
Bipod for rifle
GPS
Reusable game bags



What is most important? What do I need to spend good money on and where can I save? What is missing from my list?

Thanks for your thoughts and experience!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

For me the two best purchases I have ever made for hunting are good waterproof boots and a good quality backpack. Last year my GPS crapped out in the middle of the hunt but we still made it through without, I will be buying another one this year but I hunted for years with nothing more than a good map. The map is waayyy cheaper than a GPS. That's just my .02. I have been hunting since I was a kid and didn't have a spotting scope until last year, its more of a luxury than a must have for me.


----------



## GregL (Jun 17, 2013)

kailey29us said:


> For me the two best purchases I have ever made for hunting are good waterproof boots and a good quality backpack. Last year my GPS crapped out in the middle of the hunt but we still made it through without, I will be buying another one this year but I hunted for years with nothing more than a good map. The map is waayyy cheaper than a GPS. That's just my .02. I have been hunting since I was a kid and didn't have a spotting scope until last year, its more of a luxury than a must have for me.


Thank you! What should I expect to spend on a good quality pack and what would be considered a cheap quality pack.

Not having any 1st hand experience on any of them leaves me having to rely on internet reviews, and sales pitches or knowledge and experience from you guys who have probably used them way more than the guy at the sporting goods store has.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

kailey29us said:


> For me the two best purchases I have ever made for hunting are good waterproof boots and a good quality backpack. Last year my GPS crapped out in the middle of the hunt but we still made it through without, I will be buying another one this year but I hunted for years with nothing more than a good map. The map is waayyy cheaper than a GPS. That's just my .02. I have been hunting since I was a kid and didn't have a spotting scope until last year, its more of a luxury than a must have for me.


I'll second that!


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm also a new new hunter, as far as packs, I've enjoyed my horn hunter full curl. Check it out, very versatile.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd probably consider a spotting scope to be a luxury item as well. We hunted decades without one, and my dad just bought our first one ever a few months back. They're a lot of fun to have, but far from essential.

Everyone is different, but cheap/average boots worked fine for me throughout my teenage years. I made the leap to some nice Danner High Ground boots recently when I found them on sale, and while I love them, I can't say I'd recommend spending the extra money on something like them vs. more essential items like a backpack. Most on here seem to be more particular about footwear than I am, so I guess it just depends on how you feel with your current footwear.

My bipod and rangefinder help me shoot better. I'd put those at the top of the list, right next to a backpack. Hauling a quartered big game animal back to the truck in a backpack is much better than dragging one, IMO.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

The pack I have had for about the last 4 or 5 seasons is a Badlands 2200, I paid around $150 for it on the net brand new. And good boots don't have to be super expensive, my current Danner boots cost me around $100 on clearance. Most of my hunting stuff is "name brand" but I shop around locally and on the net to find the best price.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey GregL,

After reading your post about gear, I decided to compile a list of things that I would personally recommend from the list of things that you asked about. While I was going through college, I would take the fall semester off and go work for an outfitter doing some hunts.

Hunting boots:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabela-s-124-meindl-men-s-denali-8482-hunting-boots-with-fit-iq-by-meindl-with-gore-tex-reg-/721726.uts

I know that these are expensive, but I used the same pair from August to November, 6 days a week for 5 years before I had to get rid of them. I honestly believe, that for the average hunter, if these boots are conditioned right and taken care of - they could easily last 10+ years. Another brand to consider would be Danner. I had a pair of Danner Pronghorns when I was younger that were very comfortable and pretty durable.

Hunting Backpack:
I have used Eberlestock, Sitka, Kuiu, and Horn Hunter packs; but, my favorite is this one: 




It has so much room, and a person could easily haul all of their gear and a boned out deer or antelope. I have loaded about 90 lbs of gear/meat in one of these before and the weight distribution is wonderful! I really like how the belt fits and the meat shelf is awesome!

Camo coat:
I love this coat: http://www.cabelas.com/product/clothing/men-s-hunting-clothing/men-s-hunting-cold-weather-camo-clothing/men-s-cold-weather-camo-coats-parkas%7C/pc/104797080/c/104748480/sc/104274180/i/104049180/cabela-s-men-s-outfitter-s-berber-fleece-series-pullover-with-4most-windshear-trade-ndash-regular/750312.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fmens-cold-weather-camo-coats-parkas%2Fcabelas%2F_%2FN-1100961%2B1000002949%2B4294388384%2FNe-4294388384%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104049180%3FWTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNU

Don't let the price scare you, they will usually go on sale closer to the season for around $100. If it is really cold, I might where a hoodie under this, but generally I wear a t-shirt or a long sleeved shirt and I am totally comfortable hunting down to about 20 degrees. 

Spotting Scope:
I am a fan of Vortex spotting scopes, and I personally use the Razor HD. I have looked through almost all of their models and even their entry scope, the Diamondback, is not too bad. If you go this route, call Kent's Market in Tremonton, UT and ask to speak with Jeff at the optics booth. He is a dealer, and as such, he can usually save a person $100-$150 off regular retail price.


Range Finder:
If a rangefinder is rated for say 600 yards, you will be able to get readings on game animals out to 400-450 yards due to it being a nonreflective target - which is plenty far to shoot anyway. Any name brand of rangefinders will work great. Watch KSL or eBay and you can usually find a pretty good deal. For example, I purchased a Leupold 1200i TBR for $200 that was practically brand new. I believe they are $399.99 brand new in the stores. 

Bipod for rifle:
I use this one:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/BLACKHAWK-Sportster-Pivot-Bi-Pod-6-9/20754455

It is adjustable from 9" to 13" and is perfect for either shooting prone or sitting. It also has the ability to be locked/unlocked in a canted position if needed.

GPS:
A handheld GPS unit is really a thing of the past if you have a smartphone. Here is a link to a thread here on UWN about what apps are best and how to use those apps when you are outside of your service area:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/19-general-hunting-hunting-gear/147209-best-iphone-gps.html

Reusable game bags:
A lot of guys swear by the Alaskan game bags, but I shocked my wife when I asked her to go into Joann's Fabric store with me and then about gave her a heart attack when I asked if I could use her sewing machine. I purchased this type of material:
http://www.joann.com/sew-essentials-unbleachd-muslin-36in/7791601.html#q=muslin&start=1

I purchased 10 36"x36" pieces and then sewed them together and made 5 bags. I also sewed in draw strings and these bags work wonderfully. In the end, it probably would have been easier to just go buy the Alaskan game bags, but I have a 3 year old son that loves everything about hunting and I wanted to include him in a project.


----------



## GregL (Jun 17, 2013)

carsonc1974 said:


> I'm also a new new hunter, as far as packs, I've enjoyed my horn hunter full curl. Check it out, very versatile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I saw the horn Hunter full curl mentioned on the Hushin videos several times but when I looked at their website didn't see much on there as far as sizes. Most other packs I've seen on line you order based on height/chest/waist etc. I am 6'4" 310lbs so I worry about buying online and not getting a good fit. How tall are you? Does it seem to fit and ride well?


----------



## GregL (Jun 17, 2013)

CPAjeff said:


> Hey GregL,
> 
> After reading your post about gear, I decided to compile a list of things that I would personally recommend from the list of things that you asked about. While I was going through college, I would take the fall semester off and go work for an outfitter doing some hunts.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for taking the time to write up and share all the links. I will check them all out. I like the idea of making bags, I think my kids might get a kick out of it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good write-up by CPAjeff. 
I also like the idea of reusable game bags except I'm even more of a cheapy than Jeff. I went to the Deseret Industries and snapped up a bunch of pillow cases. They're always in the bottom of my pack and they work great.
I'm always checking out KSL.com for sweet deals on hunting stuff too. I see boots, packs and outerwear on there all the time.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I think boots have to be a number 1 priority. Like is said, a pack is also very valuable on your hunts. But I am a huge fan of optics. I have a lot of my success with my spotting scope and binos. Spend hours sitting behind those things.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Boots, good boots. Nothing worse than being 3 miles from camp and both feet are blistered.:neutral:


----------



## oneezreiter (Mar 28, 2016)

I would go with boots, then pack. I don't have a bi-pod, I use a set of shooting sticks. I like them a little better because I can use them as a walking stick and adjust them to use in a standing, sitting, or prone position. Not to mention they are good good for pocking/annoying my son


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Gun... check
Ammo... check
License... check

Time to hunt! :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Leatherman pliers and a short piece of bailing wire.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Leatherman pliers and a short piece of bailing wire.


The problem now is where do I find bailing wire anymore?

I substituted some lashing wire from my telephone lineman days. It's thinner but stronger.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> The problem now is where do I find bailing wire anymore?


Last fence you climbed over? ;-)

Just Kidding. You can Tie Wire at homedepot, useful for many things around the house / yard.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Last fence you climbed over? ;-)
> 
> Just Kidding. You can Tie Wire at homedepot, useful for many things around the house / yard.
> 
> -DallanC


I was talking about real baling wire, they type that they used to tie up bales of hay and straw that they replaced with twine. There used to be tons of it hanging on fence post all over the place.

The wire that I am using now is thinner than the old baling wire and is much stronger than actual baling wire. It also has a galvanized coating on it to slow down rust.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I was talking about real baling wire, they type that they used to tie up bales of hay and straw that they replaced with twine. There used to be tons of it hanging on fence post all over the place.


Oh I've bucked my share of wire bales... and spent more than a few hours cutting old wire off driveshafts from wire discarded haphazardly that gets picked up and wound like a fishing reel in the u-joints. Like I said, you can find it on or near alot of fences.



> The wire that I am using now is thinner than the old baling wire and is much stronger than actual baling wire. It also has a galvanized coating on it to slow down rust.


Guess it depends on what you need it for. Tie wire works for my uses... but hey, if you need true bailing wire... as a piece of hunting gear, have at it 

-DallanC


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

A good knife and sharpener if you plan on quartering out your kill. I hunt solo so dragging out is not an option. You'd be amazed how fast your knife will dull out after the slicing begins. 

Optics is one thing I wouldn't skimp to much on. I find myself looking through my binoculars for hours on end. But it really depends on your hunting style. If you like to keep moving you probably won't use your optics that much. If you like to camp out on a good vanatage point, you'll want some good optics.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

6'4" and 310 lbs? I think good quality boots would be priority #1 unless you don't get of the roads much. As has been said, no fun being 3 miles from the truck with both feet blistered and sore.

From there, i'd say pack and then optics round out the top 3. As well as checking out KSL and other sites, sign up for Camofire's daily email. Lots of good quality stuff often at 50% off or better. The Badlands 2200 pack is on sale there today for $150. I'd recommend a trip to Sportsmans, Scheels, or Cabelas to look at some packs. These businesses carry most of the low and mid-range packs as well as a few of the higher end models. Find one that works for you.

Optics can be looked at as a luxury, but with the wide open nature of alot of the terrain here in UT, it is so much easier to spot your quarry first from a mile away and then decide whether u want to give chase as opposed to wandering around blindly hoping to run into something. Wow...long sentence there.

It can be frustrating, but just come up with the list of equipment you want, then slowly move thru it as finances allow.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

#1 is boots. They don't have to be the best or cost $300. But they have to fit you and accommodate your hunting style. You don't need 12" thinsulate boots if you are hunting in Aug or Sept. I have an early season pair and a late season pair.

I will say buy the best equipment you can afford-- simply because you buy it does not mean it is worthless. There is still a value there if you ever need to resell.

The last thing I would buy is camo. Throw a camo pattern on a $50 jacket and it becomes a $100 jacket. I'm so over camo.

Here is a tip for you--

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/vic...ogleShopping&gclid=COS_p9_9mswCFZY1aQodfc8Myg

and a

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...QPcSpIzuazlU4tks_navaHHzanSc0N_xde!1388553833

For $20 you have a great, packable knife. I've used them for years with excellent success.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

CPAjeff said:


> Hey GregL,
> 
> After reading your post about gear, I decided to compile a list of things that I would personally recommend from the list of things that you asked about. While I was going through college, I would take the fall semester off and go work for an outfitter doing some hunts.
> 
> ...


I have the same pack, and am surprised how much it will fit. I wanted an external frame pack, as I thought it would be easier to tie things onto it.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I would say that the great majority of my gear now is "average," I have worked through my first round of "budget" gear and upgraded most of my stuff as it has worn out (I got back into hunting in 2009). But I have still done so on a pretty tight budget.

I'd agree that the big three items are boots, binos, and pack. For many years I made due with $50 Trekker boots from Cabela's, $50 16x50 Bushnell's from Wal-Mart, and a $20 Remington pack also from Wal-Mart. The boots and pack lasted for several years of good hard use and feel like I got every penny of value out of them. The binos were upgraded after the 16x magnification ended up making me motion sick.

A couple years back I upgraded my binos to 10x50 Vortex Diamondbacks... they were a clear upgrade from the Bushnell's and I have been happy with them. Had I not started out with the Bushnell's I wouldn't have learned what I actually wanted out of my next pair of binos. 
After the elk hunt in 2014 the straps on my pack began to rip at the seams so I figured that it was time to upgrade, so I went with an ALPS OutdoorZ Trail Blazer for $65. This packs rides much closer to my body and is much more comfortable and I can put just as much gear in it even though it is smaller in cubic inches. I've hauled a couple antelope, a couple elk, and a deer in it and I'm extremely satisfied. 
After this past muzzleloader elk season it became necessary to get new boots. I tried on a bunch of boots and I ended up really liking the Herter's Uninsulated boot and it happened to be less than $50. I've worn them on a couple late season cow hunts this past winter and they are considerably lighter and I still find them comfortable.

All of my upgrades from "budget" gear to what I now use/wear have been pretty minimal. The only dramatic increase in price was the binoculars. I'm looking into upgrading my spotting scope which will probably be another significant jump in price tag.

One thing that I can definitely say about starting out with budget gear is that it helped me determine what I consider to be important and thereby drove my research for my next purchases and other spots where I found that budget gear worked just fine for me. 

Another thing that I found is that through all of my other hobbies and activities... I actually already had some quality gear in my possession! I received a couple very nice knives as gifts from friends/family when I was a young teen for getting my Eagle Scout award along with a number of things that I had purchased to be used on my fishing adventures.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I hunted deer the first 20+ years of my life with nothing more than a rifle, warm clothes and as many snacks as I could fit in my pockets.

Now days I carry a backpack. Not a huge framed one but something big enough to carry some water, rain gear and most importantly a first aid kit.

I'd invest in good waterproof boots, then the backpack and a first aid kit. With those three items and some warm clothes there isn't much hunting you can't enjoy.As your range and abilities increase move up to more stuff like optics, GPS and more expensive knives. 

The very best thing you can invest in is yourself and the kids you mentioned. Get them involved, keep it manageable and fairly easy or they'll lose interest and you'll end up frustrated with them when they start whining...the other things are all optional and will come with time.

If you are budget conscious also keep in mind that a good backpack with a warranty will pay dividends over time (Badlands offers what might be the best "no questions asked" warranty around for packs). Many an animal has been processed by a folding Buck knife that cost no more than $20 new.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> #1 is boots. They don't have to be the best or cost $300. But they have to fit you and accommodate your hunting style. You don't need 12" thinsulate boots if you are hunting in Aug or Sept. ......................................................


That's right. * 11"* Thinsulate boots in Aug or Sept are fine. 

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> I hunted deer the first 20+ years of my life with nothing more than a rifle, warm clothes and as many snacks as I could fit in my pockets.


Haha I still hunt that way. I have cleaned well over 35 big game animals with a Leatherman PS4 Squirt... it has a 2" blade for those unaccustomed to it. Not because its a good knife... its just because its the only knife I always have with me.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Spotting scope? What? I'm going hunting for Kriste's sake, not birdwatching. 

Good grief, I have these backpacks that have a spotting scope sleeve in them. It's a great place to store a stick of salami or a roll of Copenhagen though. 


This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Oh I've bucked my share of wire bales... and spent more than a few hours cutting old wire off driveshafts from wire discarded haphazardly that gets picked up and wound like a fishing reel in the u-joints. Like I said, you can find it on or near alot of fences.
> 
> Guess it depends on what you need it for. Tie wire works for my uses... but hey, if you need true bailing wire... as a piece of hunting gear, have at it
> 
> -DallanC


I carry tie wire but call it "bailing wire", an Illinois colloquialism for "tie wire".

This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> That's right. 11" Thinsulate boots in Aug or Sept are fine.
> 
> .


The guy is hunting in Utah, not Wyoming. He could wear flip-flops in Aug. down here. ha


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Haha I still hunt that way. I have cleaned well over 35 big game animals with a Leatherman PS4 Squirt... it has a 2" blade for those unaccustomed to it. Not because its a good knife... its just because its the only knife I always have with me.
> 
> -DallanC


2" blade? Whadda ya gonna do if a Utah wolf attacks you and your Glock jams?

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> The guy is hunting in Utah, not Wyoming. He could wear flip-flops in Aug. down here. ha


ah, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee

Instead of wearing 2 different pairs of $150 boots I wear 1 pair of $300 boots. My feet love me for it.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> 2" blade? Whadda ya gonna do if a Utah wolf attacks you and your Glock jams?
> 
> .


Stun it with 180 decibels of AC/DC then run over it with my ATV. Isn't that how most all Utahns hunt? In Wyoming I guess you stun it with 180 decibles of Chris LeDoux then run over it with the bailer.

-DallanC


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Leatherman pliers and a short piece of bailing wire.


Seconded. A multitool in my pocket and some wire for repairs has already saved me a few times in my short career.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GregL said:


> I have been hearing I am a late adult onset hunter. Just started trying to teach myself a couple years ago. The last couple seasons I have borrowed gear from friends but now I am tryin to squire my own stuff. I am a father of 3 young kids in a single income family, budget is super tight so I'll only be able to get 1-2 things each season and try and build over time.
> 
> Looking for opinions on what gear is critical and what stuff is a nice to have but can wait. Also what gear is worth going without until I can afford more expensive higher quality stuff vs what would be ok to skimp a little on with bargain brand.
> 
> ...


I don't see a rain suit on your list Greg. I assume your coat is waterproof.

I don't know about the spotting scope. If you see some big spyder buck a half mile away across some deep chasm with yer spotting scope you'll be forced to walk all the way over there only to find that it's gone.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember back when no one even carried binoculars, they just looked through their scopes on their rifles. A range finder what what you did after you fired your first shot and it hit about 2 yards low. Camo was unheard of unless you went down to the local Army/Navy store and bought some Korean War surplus uniforms. We loved it after Viet Nam when the camo style changed. Why do you need a bipod? You have your knees or a fork of a tree not to mention a few rocks stacked up. For a backpack we used to just fill out shirts, just unbutton a couple of buttons and fill it up until you couldn't move without spilling it out. The sandwiches ended up being flat and all the mayo and mustard would be squeezed out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a great thread Greg. I think that there are lots of new(ish) hunters out there that really wonder what gear they should invest in immediately, and which gear is more of a luxury item.

It is very easy to get caught up in all the hype when buying new gear (heck, I get caught up too). So I am glad that you asked!

If I were to prioritize the items on your list, I would follow right along with the other suggestions of buying *a good pair of boots first, and a backpack second*.

Boots come in all sorts of price ranges, and some expensive ones are just as good as the less expensive ones. So I wont suggest which brand to buy, just buy what you like. But I will tell you to take care of your boots and they will take care of you. At the end of every season, I like to give my boots some tlc and wash them off, clean out any mud in the stitching, and put leather treatment on the leather, and re-waterproof them. My boots are now coming on 6 years old and will probably last another season or two as a result.

Regarding backpacks. I will make a suggestion because I have had good ones and bad ones. I really like Badlands packs. They are well made, and hold up to a lot of abuse. I love the Superday Pack. It has space for a hydration bladder, and a spot to pack your rifle (which comes in handy when you need a free hand). The interior is easy to clean out and the zippers are quality.

I suppose a GPS would be a wise investment as well, but I am old fashioned and prefer to use a compass and map if possible. Batteries don't die on these.

Happy trails!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh!

I also suggest carrying a couple different fire starting solutions. You never know if you'll get stuck out in the woods and being able to get a fire going may just save your life.

At minimum, you should have some sort of jacket to help keep you warm / dry as well.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Bax* said:


> Oh!
> 
> I also suggest carrying a couple different fire starting solutions. You never know if you'll get stuck out in the woods and being able to get a fire going may just save your life.
> 
> At minimum, you should have some sort of jacket to help keep you warm / dry as well.


Yup, the big 3 are boots, pack, and a decent set of glass but I always carry a couple easy ways to start a fire. This is the most important thing for me. As you said it can save your life. A can of sterno fuel is my fav. It brings peace of mind if anything else that if you get in any trouble the fire will be the least of your worries.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I also keep a couple methods of fire starting at my disposal. 

My fave is a film canister stuffed with cotton balls smothered in vaseline (any petroleum jelly works). These little puppies will burn for a few minutes each even when wet and weigh nothing. Couple that with a magnesium rod and you're good to go.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

3arabians said:


> A can of sterno fuel is my fav. It brings peace of mind if anything else that if you get in any trouble the fire will be the least of your worries.


Great idea! I had never even thought about using that for a fire starter! I always went with the cotton balls soaked in petroleum jelly, but I think I'll throw a can of sterno in my pack as well.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> I also keep a couple methods of fire starting at my disposal.
> 
> My fave is a film canister stuffed with cotton balls smothered in vaseline (any petroleum jelly works). These little puppies will burn for a few minutes each even when wet and weigh nothing. Couple that with a magnesium rod and you're good to go.


I carry minimum 2 lighters, 1 small bundle of matches in waterproof container, small zip lock bag of dryer lint, RX bottle of petroleum jelly and a magnesium rod of some sort. All of that weighs less than 1/2 lb I would guess.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Blackie6 said:


> I think boots have to be a number 1 priority. Like is said, a pack is also very valuable on your hunts. But I am a huge fan of optics. I have a lot of my success with my spotting scope and binos. Spend hours sitting behind those things.


I agree with the boots and the binos, not so much on the spotter. You can get pretty decent boots for around $100 when on sale, at least something that would last you several years, whereas the optics are something that take several years to save up on as the binos will literally last you a lifetime and therefore take a little longer to acquire. Totally depends on your type of hunting that will prioritize which items are most important. I'd dare say boots and binos are top of the list for everyone except road hunters who just need good brakes and a good spare tire style camo, if you do that I qualify all of my previous statements.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I mentioned this in another thread awhile back, but for late season hunts where there's lots of "wet", I now carry a road flare along with the requisite lighters, matches, magnesium stick, and PJ-soaked cotton balls. I figure if my hands are too frozen to work these, I can't go wrong with a road flare to get a blaze going!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GregL said:


> ..................
> 
> What I have...
> .30-06 Ruger American Rifle with Nikon Prostaff 4-12x40
> ...


I hunt a lot in Wyoming. We have grizzly bears. If you run into a grizzly bear you're gonna need some toilet paper Greg. Uh....it prolly wouldn't hurt to carry some in Utah too.

.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I love these types of pack dump, gear threads. It really helps with good ideas.

I grew up carrying a little stub (3-4") of one of those tapered candles as a fire starter in addition to the lighters and matches. But a can of sterno or a road flare would work just as well.


----------

